# Cargar baterías litio 2S sin cargador especifico ?



## Rokiee (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola, necesito poder cargar 4 baterías de litio de 3,6, dispuestas en serie de 2 en dos. Me explico:

Dos baterías en paralelo (3,6V) conectadas en serie con otras dos baterías en paralelo (3,6V), sumando un total de 7,4 V.

La cosa es que yo las cargo con un cargador balanceador, pero se las he regalado a un familiar que de momento no tiene, y por urgencia tiene que marcharse y no puede comprarlo.

Las baterías están instaladas en un taladro.

¿Podría cargarlas con un cargador normal de pared que no sea específico?

Alguna solución de urgencia?

PD: las baterías NO SON PROTEGIDAS con PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## DownBabylon (Feb 25, 2015)

debe ser un cargador balanceador y de litio, o que desarme el pack y compre un cargador normal para cargarlas por separado


----------



## Rokiee (Feb 26, 2015)

DownBabylon dijo:


> debe ser un cargador balanceador y de litio, o que desarme el pack y compre un cargador normal para cargarlas por separado




No puede desarmar el pack.
Creo que la única opción será comprar un cargador balanceador.


----------

